# Mihawk vs Doflamingo



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 16, 2014)

Location: Dressrosa, starting distance is 50 meters.
Intel: Full.
Mindset: Bloodlusted.
S1: No restrictions.
S2: Mihawk has only a normal sword.
S3: Mihawk has no sword and Doflamingo has no DF.
Bonus: Who is the strongest opponent these two can defeat together?


----------



## Sabox (Oct 16, 2014)

doffy parasite and slices his head GG


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

S1: Mihawk low/mid diff
S2: Mihawk mid diff.
S3: Mihawk low/mid diff.

Bonus: EoS Zoro probably.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk mid diff.
Mihawk high high/Extreme diff?
Doflamingo high diff or something

Bonus: Uhm, Anyone? Mihawk Imo is a solid Admiral tier, add a low top tier and a win is in the box against anyone we've seen in action.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 16, 2014)

S1: Mihawk mid diff
S2: Mihawk high diff
S3: Doflamingo wins not sure what diff 

Bonus: I don't think anyone can beat the two of them together.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk low diff every scenario.
Swordless Mihawk > Doflamingo with his DF.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> S1: Mihawk mid diff
> S2: Mihawk high diff
> *S3: Doflamingo wins not sure what diff *
> 
> Bonus: I don't think anyone can beat the two of them together.



The fuck?


----------



## Ruse (Oct 16, 2014)

Dunno said:


> The fuck?



Whats wrong with that?


----------



## zoro (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk mid diff
Mihawk high diff
Mihawk higher end of high diff

Bonus: Anyone but the legends in their prime and old Whitebeard


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk mid diffs every scenario. Mihawk has more physical strength than Doflamingo so even swordsless he won't be as restricted as devil fruit less Doflamingo

For the bonus they could beat anyone outside Prime Whitebeard/Roger


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk mid diff
Mihawk high diff
Mihawk anywhere from high mid diff to mid high diff.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Whats wrong with that?



How do you figure DF-less Doflamingo is stronger than unarmed Mihawk?


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2014)

They can probably beat anyone not named Primebeard, Roger or Prime Garp together. 

But even that's not impossible.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 16, 2014)

Scenario 1 ~ Mihawk wins with mid diff.
Scenario 2 ~ Mihawk wins with high difficulty. He'd have to keep his COA on point since Doflamingo has already been shown to cut through normal swords.
Scenario 3 ~ Doflamingo wins, difficulty is unclear. Mihawk obviously has great strength but Doflamingo's physical and haki feats are superb. Without the essence of his existence, a sword, I don't see Mihawk winning or even really pushing Doflamingo.


----------



## Rocktomato (Oct 16, 2014)

Scenario 1: Mihawk wins with high difficulty. He will get some bad cuts.
Scenario 2: Mihawk wins with extreme difficulty. He will get a permanent wound, like a lost set of fingers, an eye, or a foot.
Scenario 3: Doflamingo wins with mid difficulty. No permanent injuries.

Together they can beat a Yonkou but not a Pirate King.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 16, 2014)

Scenario 1- Mihawk high difficulty. Doflamingo is closer in strength to Mihawk than many would suspect but Mihawk takes because of the hype.

Scenario 2- Mihawk extreme difficulty.

Scenario 3- Doflamingo high difficulty. A swordsman without a sword is... just a man.

Bonus- They can defeat Gura Teach together.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk wins in all 3 scenarios.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk low-mid diff
Mihawk mid diff
Mihawk high diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk wins. Low-diff
Mihawk wins. Mid-diff
Mihawk wins. Can go either way, I'm guessing... Doflamingo's physical abilities are quite good, and he managed to tank Red Hawk with little injuries. Mihawk's Haki should be superior, but he might be lacking in the physical department.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Mihawk wins. Low-diff
> Mihawk wins. Mid-diff
> Mihawk wins. Can go either way, I'm guessing... Doflamingo's physical abilities are quite good, and he managed to tank Red Hawk with little injuries. Mihawk's Haki should be superior, *but he might be lacking in the physical departmen*t.



why?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Furinji Saiga said:


> why?



Compared to Doflamingo, anyway... He seems to have better precognition/reactions and Haki than Doflamingo, but the latter appears physically stronger and possibly faster.

My view might be incorrect, but Mihawk's power seems to lie in swordsmanship and Haki.

That's not downplaying Mihawk by any means, as Doflamingo has some of the best abilities (physically) that we've seen in the manga. He's fast, powerful and quite durable.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2014)

> Doflamingo has some of the best abilities (physically) that we've seen in the manga.


No he doesn't. Garp, WB, Akainu, Jozu, Mihawk, Shanks and Teach do.

The ice berg cutting feat is physical strength feat. Which is above anything Doflamingo has done.


----------



## Luke (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk beats Doflamingo with medium difficulty. 

I don't think anyone could defeat the two of them together besides Roger, Prime Whitebeard, and Prime Garp.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Imagine said:


> No he doesn't. Garp, WB, Akainu, Jozu, Mihawk, Shanks and Teach do.
> 
> The ice berg cutting feat is physical strength feat. Which is above anything Doflamingo has done.



Some of the best doesn't necessarily mean the best; he's among the best.
If Jozu is on your list, I think Doflamingo should be added.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Some of the best doesn't necessarily mean the best; he's among the best.
> If Jozu is on your list, I think Doflamingo should be added.


What has Doflamingo done physically that puts him on par with Jozu? If you're talking about Parasite it's hax, not a physical strength feat.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Mihawk wins. Low-diff
> Mihawk wins. Mid-diff
> Mihawk wins. Can go either way, I'm guessing... Doflamingo's physical abilities are quite good, and he managed to tank Red Hawk with little injuries. Mihawk's Haki should be superior, but *he might be lacking in the physical department.*



You do know the Mihawk's iceberg feat is the strongest physical feat in the entire series, right? What I mean by strongest is that it's the one requiring the largest amount of energy. Not to mention that said feat was done 100% casually and without any visible exertion from Mihawk at all.


----------



## Suit (Oct 16, 2014)

S1: Mihawk, lower end of high-diff.
S2: Pretty sure Doffy's going to take it. High-diff or so depending on Mihawk's stats.
S3: Shit, I don't know. Let's see more durability feats from Mihawk or something first.

Bonus: Fuck... Prime Garp, maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Imagine said:


> What has Doflamingo done physically that puts him on par with Jozu? If you're talking about Parasite it's hax, not a physical strength feat.



I'm not talking about Parasite. However, it's very likely that Doflamingo has superior Haki - unless we're going to say it subdues anyone (no-limits fallacy) - and he might be just as durable without the diamond factor. Outside of his DF, I don't see any reason why Jozu would be more durable.

Considering I'm excluding DFs altogether, just like Parasite in discussion... With Haki and basic abilities involved, they'd likely receive the same injuries from Red Hawk. 

Even though Jozu is physically stronger than Doflamingo, he's also physically slower than the latter. They're completely equal in the physical department and around the same level in terms of tiers.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dunno said:


> You do know the Mihawk's iceberg feat is the strongest physical feat in the entire series, right? What I mean by strongest is that it's the one requiring the largest amount of energy. Not to mention that said feat was done 100% casually and without any visible exertion from Mihawk at all.



There's no proof that Mihawk is capable of cutting an iceberg with a typical sword, similar to the one Shanks carries; it might be attributed to the abilities of both Mihawk and Yoru (combined).

Also, it's a different kind of strength. Mihawk might be able to slash a sword with that kind of power, but I doubt he can toss an iceberg like Jozu did.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> I'm not talking about Parasite. However, it's very likely that Doflamingo has superior Haki - unless we're going to say it subdues anyone (no-limits fallacy) - and he might be just as durable without the diamond factor. Outside of his DF, I don't see any reason why Jozu would be more durable.
> 
> Considering I'm excluding DFs altogether, just like Parasite in discussion... With Haki and basic abilities involved, they'd likely receive the same injuries from Red Hawk.
> 
> Even though Jozu is physically stronger than Doflamingo, he's also physically slower than the latter. They're completely equal in the physical department and around the same level in terms of tiers.


Parasite doesn't seem to have anything to do with haki hence why it's a hax technique. It can subdue characters that are stronger than Dofla, but that doesn't mean Dofla can actually put them away with his strength or other non hax techniques.

Assumptions, assumptions, assumptions. Jozu can keep up with admirals. He is in way shape or form slower. They are not equal in the physical department. Jozu has better feats and there's nothing that's pointing out that Dofla is stronger than Luffy and or Law. 

He had some top tier hype before this arc started but it's gone now.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 16, 2014)

Assuming Mihawk can fight well, much less on par with Doflamingo, without a sword just because he's really powerful is like assuming any bodybuilder can fight because they have notable strength.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Compared to Doflamingo, anyway... He seems to have better precognition/reactions and Haki than Doflamingo, but the latter appears physically stronger and possibly faster.
> 
> My view might be incorrect, *but Mihawk's power seems to lie in swordsmanship and Haki.*
> 
> That's not downplaying Mihawk by any means, as Doflamingo has some of the best abilities (physically) that we've seen in the manga. He's fast, powerful and quite durable.



Man, look at Zoro he is physical beast and we know because he got much stronger he is able to perform air slashes.
And we know air slashes are a direct result of physical strength


In the TS Zoro with his strongest air slash shown yet is able to slice a nearly mountain sized Pica in half.

Mihawk casually performs a better feat on a target much larger and father away in the MF war,  and that casual feat is alone better than anything Doffy has done so far , that should give you an idea what type of physical monster he is.

It is seriously becoming annoying people thinking Mihawk is some rich boy fencer, that he is the best because he is so *skilled.* 

he is the fucking *World's Strongest Swordsman. *
He does not have any DF, he relies mainly on his physical abilities to perform his swordsmanship.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

Datassassin said:


> Assuming Mihawk can fight well, much less on par with Doflamingo, without a sword just because he's really powerful is like assuming any bodybuilder can fight because they have notable strength.



It's more like assuming Superman could fight well only because he's extremely strong, extremely fast, can fly and is basically indestructible.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Parasite doesn't seem to have anything to do with haki hence why it's a hax technique. It can subdue characters that are stronger than Dofla, but that doesn't mean Dofla can actually put them away with his strength or other non hax techniques.
> 
> Assumptions, assumptions, assumptions. Jozu can keep up with admirals. He is in way shape or form slower. They are not equal in the physical department. Jozu has better feats and there's nothing that's pointing out that Dofla is stronger than Luffy and or Law.
> 
> He had some top tier hype before this arc started but it's gone now.



Unless you think Parasite can take down Admirals/Yonkou, its power is considered a no-limits fallacy at this point. Every ability likely has a weakness to Haki, unless we're referring to ones that mess with the space around you (gravity-based fruits and Ope); they don't have physical links.

And nothing suggests that Doflamingo can't keep up with Admirals. He's displayed such abilities since his appearance, and Law also hyped up his strength...even asserting that he's powerful enough for Admirals to chase after him, assuming he ditches WG and Shichibukai. His supposed fear of Kaidou might be a lie, too, after Corazon stated that the guy is fearless in the latest chapter. There's something else going on that we're unaware of.

And Luffy/Law aren't stronger than Doflamingo individually. He shrugged off their combination attack and already trashed Law beforehand. There's going to be massive plot involved in his defeat.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 16, 2014)

Dunno said:


> It's more like assuming Superman could fight well only because he's extremely strong, fast, can fly and is basically indestructible.


Superman is someone that mainly relies on their hand-to-hand abilities/skills and has things like super-speed....Mihawk has no 'wow' speed feats, fights solely with a sword hence his godliness with it, no feats of having skill in using his arms/legs to fight, no endurance feats, etc. Mihawk is most assuredly no Superman.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Unless you think Parasite can take down Admirals/Yonkou, its power is considered a no-limits fallacy at this point. Every ability likely has a weakness to Haki, unless we're referring to ones that mess with the space around you (gravity-based fruits and Ope); they don't have physical links.
> 
> And nothing suggests that Doflamingo can't keep up with Admirals. He's displayed such abilities since his appearance, and Law also hyped up his strength...even asserting that he's powerful enough for Admirals to chase after him, assuming he ditches WG and Shichibukai. His supposed fear of Kaidou might be a lie, too, after Corazon stated that the guy is fearless in the latest chapter. There's something else going on that we're unaware of.
> 
> And Luffy/Law aren't stronger than Doflamingo individually. He shrugged off their combination attack and already trashed Law beforehand. There's going to be massive plot involved in his defeat.


It probably can, we don't know. 

Doesn't work that way, brah. You show feats. Dofla isn't shy on them like some other characters are, he has enough to suggest where his speed is and it's around high level supernova/M3 level. You can assume all day but it's not going to get him anywhere.

And it won't boost him anywhere on anyone's tier lists regardless.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 16, 2014)

Datassassin said:


> Superman is someone that mainly relies on their hand-to-hand abilities/skills and has things like super-speed....Mihawk has no 'wow' speed feats, fights solely with a sword hence his godliness with it, no feats of having skill in using his arms/legs to fight, no endurance feats, etc. Mihawk is most assuredly no Superman.



Mihawk can move his arms fast enough to create a wave of air with enough energy to cleanly cut through an kilometre-wide iceberg kilometres away and make it fly 50-odd meters into the air from the force of the air wave alone. If that is not superhuman speed and strength, I don't know what is. Of course he wouldn't have any endurance feats since no-one has been able to touch him. How could never being hit be a bad thing?


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 16, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Mihawk can move his arms fast enough to create a wave of air with enough energy to cleanly cut through an kilometre-wide iceberg kilometres away and make it fly 50-odd meters into the air from the force of the air wave alone. If that is not superhuman speed and strength, I don't know what is. Of course he wouldn't have any endurance feats since no-one has been able to touch him. How could never being hit be a bad thing?



Is Mihawk superhuman, yes, many people in OP are. Is he some sort of equivalent in stats to _Superman_? Naaah. Also, armswing speed =/= movement speed. I never denied that Mihawk has a lot of strength, I stated that myself, but can he wield that strength in a practical way without a weapon/the world's strongest sword to channel it? We have no evidence or hype that he can. Because he specialized in swordsmanship he magically has great weaponless CQC skills, on some Garp/CP9 wave? Large amounts of 'pfft'.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk downplay too stronk
No way a weakling like DD can give mid diff to Mihawk.
Mihawk is top 3 in the world.
Only Akainu and Dragon currently stand a chance vs Mihawk.

The rest is inferior.

DD is afraid of fucking Kaido what he's gonna do against the WSS? Yea nothing.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 16, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> DD is afraid of fucking Kaido what he's gonna do against the WSS? Yea nothing.


Yeah, the strongest creature in the world/a yonko + 500 zoans + his core crew coming after you would only make truly weak people concerned. It's not like any sensible, non-insane character would feel some type of way over that.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk takes Doflamingo low difficulty in 1 and 2 scenario, the sword does not maje that much of difference.

Low to medium difficulty in 3rd scenario.

Doflamingo is not on the level of Yonkou and Admirals, while Mihawk is.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 16, 2014)

Imagine said:


> No he doesn't. Garp, WB, Akainu, Jozu, Mihawk, Shanks and Teach do.
> 
> The ice berg cutting feat is physical strength feat. Which is above anything Doflamingo has done.



He destroyed a meteor heading his way... a moving target with momentum. Mihawk cut ice... 

As for who would win between the two I honestly can't decide if Mihawk had more feats I would lean towards him because I feel a strong swordsmen would be a difficult fight for DD. 

The two of them together could probably defeat Kizaru.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> He destroyed a meteor heading his way... a moving target with momentum. Mihawk cut ice...



-Why mention momentum? Dofla didn't counter the meteor's kinetic energy
-Said Ice spanned kilometers across
-Cutting it isn't the impressive feat. Its that Mihawk's slash lifted the Iceberg several feet into the air.
-Was done from a fuck long distance away and a mere shockwave  whereas DD's strings actually made contact


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> He destroyed a meteor heading his way... a moving target with momentum. Mihawk cut ice...
> 
> As for who would win between the two I honestly can't decide if Mihawk had more feats I would lean towards him because I feel a strong swordsmen would be a difficult fight for DD.
> 
> The two of them together could probably defeat Kizaru.





Liquid said:


> -Why mention momentum? Dofla didn't counter the meteor's kinetic energy
> -Said Ice spanned kilometers across
> -Cutting it isn't the impressive feat. Its that Mihawk's slash lifted the Iceberg several feat into the air.
> -Was done from a fuck long distance away and a mere shockwave  whereas DD's strings actually made contact


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 16, 2014)

Liquid said:


> -Why mention momentum? Dofla didn't counter the meteor's kinetic energy
> -Said Ice spanned kilometers across
> -Cutting it isn't the impressive feat. Its that Mihawk's slash lifted the Iceberg several feet into the air.
> -Was done from a fuck long distance away and a mere shockwave  whereas DD's strings actually made contact



Well when you're wrong you're wrong. 

That said there are actual combat feats of Mihawk. You seem to be fascinated with this ice berg feat... too bad its never helped him in combat defeat anyone of worth (Vista, Croc, Jozu).


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Well when you're wrong you're wrong.
> 
> That said there are actual combat feats of Mihawk. You seem to be fascinated with this ice berg feat... too bad its never helped him in combat defeat anyone of worth (Vista, *Croc*, Jozu).



-Both have top-tier portrayal
-Jozu fought  Aokiji to a stand still before getting distracted
-Vista is one  of WB's strongest men and as a swordsman can do the same.


If you're insinuating Croc is in any way relevant to this discussion, I'm done


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 16, 2014)

Croc takes on DD, takes on Mihawk (comes out without any kind of loss or sign of loss), tanks a cheap shot from Diamond Jozu and is considered weak. 

Mihawk stalemates Vista, fails to kill Luffy, has the strongest slash in the world get blocked by Jozu, and through some ice berg feat is considered the strongest in the world...


----------



## Tainted Sun (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> fails to kill Luffy.



So did the Admirals.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Croc takes on DD,


He never _took on_ DD. DD cut his head with a non-hakified attack as if he was mocking him and blocked his kick, nothing else happened


> takes on Mihawk (comes out without any kind of loss or sign of loss)


Mihawk blocked him. Nothing else happened


> tanks a cheap shot from Diamond Jozu and is considered weak.


It wasn't a _cheap shot_ when Crocodile had more than enough time to see Jozu behind him preparing his attack. He simply couldn't react at all. In the following move he was already helpless before DD saved him


> Mihawk stalemates Vista,


In a few minutes casual clash against one of the top Whitebeard commanders who were evenly fighting admirals as well. 


> fails to kill Luffy,


I think it was rather clear he had no intent to kill him when since baratie arc, Mihawk showed interest in him, travelled in a ship just to announce his first bounty to a friend, and keeping asking him what he will do during the entire skirmich. Not to mention Luffy had a lot of plot-armor in that war. Admirals, Sengoku and many others all failed to kill him as well somehow. The fact post-timeskip Zoro alone can one shot that Luffy should tell you what would have happened against a serious Mihawk



> has the strongest slash in the world get blocked by Jozu,


There are translation that say _a slash from the strongest sword_ And considering fodders aren't supposed to know something like this, plus the fact it was a one handed air slash(showing how casual it was) makes me believe it was just an opener rather than his strongest slash. And Jozu blocked it because he is one of the top commanders possessing the strongest defensive devil fruit in the world and Mihawk's attack wasn't destinated to cut diamond but human flesh. Still took him some apparent effort though judging by the way he yelled beforehand as a preparation to take the attack



> and through some ice berg feat is considered the strongest in the world...


And that iceberg feats was the greatest destructive feat in that war behind Whitebeard island splitting attack


----------



## Gohara (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.

2. Doflamingo would win with high to extremely high difficulty.

3. It could go either way with a currently unknown amount of difficulty.

4. Either Kaidou, Big Mam, or current Akainu.


----------



## trance (Oct 16, 2014)

S1: Mihawk wins easily. Mihawk stands at the top with the Admirals/Emperors while Doffy is like, two notches below.  

S2: Mihawk still wins handily. His stats and Haki should be superior by quite a margin. 

S3: Again, he takes it handily. His stats and Haki are just on another level.

Bonus: Together? They can edge out Sakazuki.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2014)

Mindset: Bloodlusted
Scenario 1: Mihawk Mid Diff.

Scenario 2: Mihawk Mid High Diff

Scenario 3: Idk not enough info. I'd say Mihawk though because he should have better speed, reactions, and strength. I'd go Mihawk High Diff.


----------



## Peppoko (Oct 17, 2014)

*S1: No restrictions.*
Mihawk wins high-diff

*S2: Mihawk has only a normal sword.*
I'd give it to Doflamingo extreme-diff, Mihawk should lose a lot of attack power if he's not using his overpowered sword anymore.

*S3: Mihawk has no sword and Doflamingo has no DF.*
By portrayal Doflamingo is the better hand-to-hand combatant, so I'll give it to him for now. No idea what diff.

*Bonus: Who is the strongest opponent these two can defeat together?*
If I exclude people in their prime because I have no idea how strong these people are, they win against old Whitebeard with extreme-diff.


----------



## Magnet40 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bro you are crazy Mihawk wins every scenario. Even with out his sword he still has the same strength that he swings that massive blade. You guys act like its the balde that does everything he even said " it's just a bar of iron" he can still put the same amount of power he puts into a slice into a punch. Mean while Doflamingo's whole fighting style revolves around his df. Any one who disagess with me is not thinking straight.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> Bro you are crazy Mihawk wins every scenario. Even with out his sword he still has the same strength that he swings that massive blade. You guys act like its the balde that does everything he even said " it's just a bar of iron" he can still put the same amount of power he puts into a slice into a punch*. Mean while Doflamingo's whole fighting style revolves around his df. Any one who disagess with me is not thinking straight.*








ThatBlackGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Sure, bruh


----------



## Randal (Feb 1, 2015)

There shouldn't be any doubt, Mihawk would win each scenario, no question. 
First, Mihawk's physical strength is obviously nothing to laugh about, with sword or without. So far it looks as though Mihawk has greater strength, yeah strength doesn't win battles but it helps. In terms of skill I would say both have plenty. Doflamingo definitely knows how to use his devil fruit wisely, we've seen Luffy struggling against just his clones (although it doesn't seem as though Luffy's gotten serious yet, but same goes for Doflamingo I suppose). Equally, Mihawk knows how to use his sword (hint to why he's known as the best swordsmen in the world - I think people are taking this title too lightly). We've seen him fight with his best sword, and we've seen him fight with a very mini dagger/knife, in both cases he has displayed incredible skill with both. Hell, he can probably use his hand as a sword in the third scenario. We've seen some of his skill at Marineford (which by the way, Jozu was not able to stop his slash, only redirect it upwards), however it did seem quite reserved (he said how he merely wished to measure the gap in strength), I reckon we still have much more to see from him. In terms of Haki, I don't think we can say either of their haki is superior. We've seen Doflamingo use it very well, but we haven't had the chance to see Mihawk's haki in action (not that I can recall of anyway). Mihawk at first glace of power does seem like the obvious winner.
Second, for more obvious reasons, Mihawk is always going to be the strongest Shichibukai. Why? Simply because Mihawk is Zoro's end target. Just like Luffy's end target is to become pirate king, Zoro's target is to defeat Mihawk, and become the greatest swordsman. At this point, you would expect each of the strawhats, to be at their prime or close when they finally hit their targets. It's quite obvious Zoro, towards the end of the series is going to be miles stronger than Doflamingo - a boss that Luffy's facing now just past mid series, considering post-time skip Zoro, can defeat any of the main antagonist, Luffy defeated in any pre-time skip arc. Zoro vs Mihawk will most likely be a close fight, near the end of the series, so Mihawk vs Doflamingo now, is a predictable outcome.


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 1, 2015)

S1: Mihawk low/mid diff. Jury's still out on DD's exact strength.

S2: Mihawk mid diff, generous, the sword is not much of a factor.

S3: Mihawk mid diff. DD's physical attacks have failed to do any real damage to freaking Luffy. Good luck putting down Mihawk or getting past his guard.


----------



## barreltheif (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Mihawk, mid or mid-high diff
2. Mihawk, high diff
3. Mihawk, mid diff
4. Whoever is strongest among prime Garp, prime Rayleigh, old WB, and EoS Zoro


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Mihawk low-mid diff
Mihawk mid-high diff
Mihawk high diff


----------



## Dunno (Feb 1, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> S1: Mihawk low/mid diff. Jury's still out on DD's exact strength.
> 
> S2: Mihawk mid diff, generous, the sword is not much of a factor.
> 
> S3: Mihawk mid diff. DD's physical attacks have failed to do any real damage to freaking Luffy. Good luck putting down Mihawk or getting past his guard.





barreltheif said:


> 1. Mihawk, mid or mid-high diff
> 2. Mihawk, high diff
> 3. Mihawk, mid diff
> 4. Whoever is strongest among prime Garp, prime Rayleigh, old WB, and EoS Zoro





Bohemian Knight said:


> Mihawk low-mid diff
> Mihawk mid-high diff
> Mihawk high diff





**


----------



## mykel23 (Feb 1, 2015)

1 - Mihawk low diff
2 - Mihawk low-mid diff
3 - Mihawk mid-high diff


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 1, 2015)

1) Mihawk mid or mid-high diff
2) Mihawk high diff.
3) Mihaw very high diff.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty sure Mihawk would low to at worst mid diff in every scenario. I mean if Luffy is fighting DD right now and Zoro is fighting his strongest officer, than Luffy and Zoro are at least relatively close to DD in strength. If that's the case it stands to reason Mihawk is a-lot stronger than DD, considering Zoro really shouldn't surpass Mihawk until much closer to EOS, which relatively speaking is quite far away.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2015)

Considering Mihawk is the WSS and likely Zoro's final opponent, has a lot of hype, etc. He should handily take this at Mid-Diff

Define "normal", as in fodder tier sword or not one of the "graded" swords and just an average sword used in the NW? If it's the former, then DD will take it if he can brake the sword. If not and it's a legitimately good sword, then Mihawk will take it mid diff like he did in the other scenario. I highly doubt that the sword it what makes him so strong. 

Tough one, they both lose their core fighting styles, but this might hamper DD more than Mihawk. Since, as I said earlier, DD is only so strong. I doubt his raw physical strength, speed, durability, and haki are greater than Mihawks.  Although he has far more experience in CQC than Mihawk so that'll definitely help.  But, again, only so much. Mihawk lower end of high difficulty.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 1, 2015)

The quality of the sword doesnt matter much 

Vergo uses a bamboo stick and Sabo uses a pipe. If you are far above your opponents level then it really doesnt matter what you use


----------



## Karashi (Feb 1, 2015)

The Mihawk wanking in this thread is too strong.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 2, 2015)

The power of Mihawk is like the power of money, fame, and boobs it can never be too stronk


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Mihawk mid difficulty for all three. Sword shouldn't make that much of a difference and taking away Doflamingo's devil fruit is just as much of a handicap as taking away Mihawk's sword.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 2, 2015)

low

mid

low


----------

